# Knitting retreat in beautiful Eastern Oregon



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am organizing the first ever Knitting retreat September 30, October 1 and 2 at Westminster Woods which is a retreat and conference center owned by First Presbyterian Church in Pendleton Oregon. There is space for 19 in the dorms and another 8 RV sites. To keep the cost down we need to fill the dorm. If we can fill the dorm the cost of the weekend will be about 60.00 which includes Breakfast on Saturday and Sunday, lunch Saturday and Sunday and Dinner Saturday night. RSVP Barbara [email protected]@gmail.com by September 20th.


----------



## CarolynV (May 23, 2011)

Sounds lovely - wish I was in the US and could join you


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

sounds like a good idea, wish I was closer to participate.


----------



## tara181 (Apr 29, 2011)

I so wish I could come!! That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> I am organizing the first ever Knitting retreat September 30, October 1 and 2 at Westminster Woods which is a retreat and conference center owned by First Presbyterian Church in Pendleton Oregon. There is space for 19 in the dorms and another 8 RV sites. To keep the cost down we need to fill the dorm. If we can fill the dorm the cost of the weekend will be about 60.00 which includes Breakfast on Saturday and Sunday, lunch Saturday and Sunday and Dinner Saturday night. RSVP Barbara [email protected]@gmail.com by September 20th.


This sounds great! Specially the RV sites. Too bad we will not be able to get ready to start our Fall Travel westward until at least October
ICE in NJ


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

OH Barbara, I would love to come....what fun would that be? But I am saving to go to my son's wedding in Nashville in November, and then moving next spring. Have a great time, take pictures and post them so we can see what we missed.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> I am organizing the first ever Knitting retreat September 30, October 1 and 2 at Westminster Woods which is a retreat and conference center owned by First Presbyterian Church in Pendleton Oregon. There is space for 19 in the dorms and another 8 RV sites. To keep the cost down we need to fill the dorm. If we can fill the dorm the cost of the weekend will be about 60.00 which includes Breakfast on Saturday and Sunday, lunch Saturday and Sunday and Dinner Saturday night. RSVP Barbara [email protected]@gmail.com by September 20th.


Barbara,
I would be very interested.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> barbara97801 said:
> 
> 
> > I am organizing the first ever Knitting retreat September 30, October 1 and 2 at Westminster Woods which is a retreat and conference center owned by First Presbyterian Church in Pendleton Oregon. There is space for 19 in the dorms and another 8 RV sites. To keep the cost down we need to fill the dorm. If we can fill the dorm the cost of the weekend will be about 60.00 which includes Breakfast on Saturday and Sunday, lunch Saturday and Sunday and Dinner Saturday night. RSVP Barbara [email protected]@gmail.com by September 20th.
> ...


How do we get in contact with each other?


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

my email is [email protected] and my address is po box 511 Pendleton, Oregon 97801 541-276-3532


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

my email is [email protected] and my address is po box 511 Pendleton, Oregon 97801 541-276-3532


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

That sounds wonderful - wish I could join you - have to be back in the Medford area before then!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That sounds like so much fun. I hope its a huge success.. I have family in Pendlton and would love to be able to make it.. as of right now I am just starting 2 part time jobs and can't make it but in the future I think it would be a blast...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi CarolynV... My DIL's mother and some of her siblings live in Derby... PatSam



CarolynV said:


> Sounds lovely - wish I was in the US and could join you


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> my email is [email protected] and my address is po box 511 Pendleton, Oregon 97801 541-276-3532


Your email addresses came back as : undeliverable. No such address exist on this site?
ICE in NJ
[email protected]


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> MarySandra said:
> 
> 
> > barbara97801 said:
> ...


Why don't you all contact Barbara via PM its safer then you don't put your details on the forum for everyone to see. Just click on Barbara's name and the on PM and send her your details , that way it all stays private.


----------



## rtricola (Feb 11, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> I am organizing the first ever Knitting retreat September 30, October 1 and 2 at Westminster Woods which is a retreat and conference center owned by First Presbyterian Church in Pendleton Oregon. There is space for 19 in the dorms and another 8 RV sites. To keep the cost down we need to fill the dorm. If we can fill the dorm the cost of the weekend will be about 60.00 which includes Breakfast on Saturday and Sunday, lunch Saturday and Sunday and Dinner Saturday night. RSVP Barbara [email protected]@gmail.com by September 20th.


 Where is Pendleton in relation to Portland? I fly free, but would have to know where to land. Thank you.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

:arrow:


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Pendleton is about 200 miles east of Portland


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Wish I could be there. Are there any such retreats in the Northern or Central NY area?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What is the closest airport? I fly free as well, but another 200 miles drive....


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

You could probably get a connecting flight to Pendleton from PDX (Portland)



PatSam said:


> Pendleton is about 200 miles east of Portland


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well you can fly into Portland and drive 233 miles east. You take off at Mile Post 232 and follow the signs past Emigrant Springs State Park. the road curves to go back across the freeway or goes straight ahead and you want to go straight ahead about 3/4 of a mile. Westminster Woods turn off is on the right.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I will make sure I have plenty of big signs out after you turn off the freeway at exit 232


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

You can take Sea Port Air right into Pendleton and rent a car to go to the woods. they are just off the freeway at exit 232. You take the exit, go past Emigrant Springs state park and just before you turn to back across the freeway there is a road that goes straight. Take that and go about 3/4 of a mile and the turn off to the woods is on your right. I will have plenty of big signs out.


----------



## caranjo (Jul 1, 2011)

Grammatat - You're from Medford? I'm in Medford, OR, too! I'm doing mainly crocheting, but am ready to start making some varigated socks for my first time - as soon as I'm done with the poncho I'm just finishing for a 10 yr old granddaughter. I'll try posting it as soon as it's completed. Carol J. on Griffin Creek


----------



## yolicast (Apr 6, 2011)

Wish I could come but the cost of gas would be more expensive than the lodging! I live right on the border of Mexico and the US in Laredo,Tx.


----------

